# ¿Es posible copiar una pcb fisica a un programa de diseño?



## PepitoGrillorr (Mar 3, 2008)

Pues eso tengo una PCB comprada, con las pistas y los taladros hechos y quisiera pasarla a un programa de diselo de pcbs para incluirla en el proyecto. ¿es posible?, ¿Como?. Gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Le tiras una foto y la abres con cualquier programa*

*He visto esto, pero no se con que programa en especifico!


----------



## sony (Ago 23, 2008)

alguien a echo esto ya que nesesito acerlo con una placa que me presto un amigo .saludos


----------



## Elvic (Ago 23, 2008)

hola 
pues puedes mirar este enlace aqui preguntan algo muy parecido a lo que estas buscando utilizan el PCB wizard, espero que te sirva de algo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=66411#66411


suerT


----------



## sony (Ago 23, 2008)

gracias elvic dejam elo intento y te comento como me fue


----------



## Vlad (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola

Cualquier trazador vectorial sirve, si se fotografía o escanea la PCB y se calca con vectores (los trazos vectoriales se pueden escalar sin perder resolucion y tambien modificar sus caracteristicas, color, grosor,etc). Asi se pueden trabajar en varias capas para organizar mejor en un solo documento las diferentes cara de la pcb y/o la serigrafía, modificarlos de ser nesesario o exportarlos a formatos comprimidos para publicar o imprimir como PDF.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13892
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13891

Mis PCBs están hechas en InkScape (es trazador vectorial, como corel draw, illustrator o freehand). Inkscape es software libre, es decir, opensource (codigo abierto) y se puede descargar de forma gratuita.

http://www.inkscape.org/?lang=es

www.ubuntu.com
www.ubuntustudio.org

Apoyemos el software libre.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 19, 2008)

Y hay algun programa que con la foto te de el esquema?   No creo  , pero capas que en una de esas...


----------



## Luck (Nov 30, 2008)

Es posible trasladar cualquier PCB real a un programa de diseño de PCBs. Lo puedes hacer con el Orcad Layout. Los pasos a seguir son:
1) Realizar una foto o escanear la placa.
2) Cargar la imagen en un programa de tratamiento vectorial, como el Corel
3) Convertir la imagen BMP en una imagen vectorial con el Corel y grabarla en formato DXF
4) Dentro del Layout importar la imagen DXF
5) Una vez importada puedes trabajar con ella.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 18, 2008)

Eso siempre es posible asumiendo que el pcb notenga más que 2 capas, la cara de soldadura y la de componentes. Sie existen capas adicionales internas, en ese caso no hoy como, asumiendo que no sea que solo sean capas de tierra y Vcc


----------



## Bandus (Feb 18, 2009)

Luck dijo:
			
		

> Es posible trasladar cualquier PCB real a un programa de diseño de PCBs. Lo puedes hacer con el Orcad Layout. Los pasos a seguir son:
> 1) Realizar una foto o escanear la placa.
> 2) Cargar la imagen en un programa de tratamiento vectorial, como el Corel
> 3) Convertir la imagen BMP en una imagen vectorial con el Corel y grabarla en formato DXF
> ...



Perdon pero recien veo el topico... es totalmente valido el comentario de Luck de mas arriba, por ejemplo Proteus tiene en su interface la importacion de archivos DXF. 
Excelente los comentarios en general. Hasta pronto. Bandus.


----------

